# Simplified Instructions - IPO Obedience Routine



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with a dumbed-down set of instructions? Was trying to find a diagram to go over the routine, or a very simplified set of instructions. I'm sure someone out-there must have done one already.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What are you trying to achieve? And yes, there are. That's why I am asking. Are you just looking to walk the field for the OB phase?


----------



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicole Stark said:


> What are you trying to achieve? And yes, there are. That's why I am asking. Are you just looking to walk the field for the OB phase?


Yes, correct.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gus Pineda said:


> Yes, correct.


I'm not active in the sport anymore, but I do know you could readily find them before the newest rule changes. Anyway, if it were me I'd just look up the BH pattern (if you cannot find exactly what you are looking for) and adjust it accordingly to fit your needs.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

DVG America used to have it on their website. UScA has it on their website, but you need to be a member to access the pages. 

If you go to Nate's Sportwaffen kennel website, he has good diagrams that might help you.

http://www.sportwaffenk9.com/schutzhund.information.shtml


----------

